# Sprayer Help



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Bought a new three point 200 gallon sprayer with 20’ booms. Nozzles are spaced 16”. Performed calibration test and 255’ for 16” nozzles was 39 seconds. Checked nozzle output it was 20 ounces in 39 seconds which should be 20 gallons per acre. So if I wanted to spray weed master at 4 pints per acre I would mix 2.5 gallons for every 100 gallons? Is my math right?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Sounds correct


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

4 pints = 2 quarts.

4 pints/ac = 2 quarts/ac = .5 gals Weed Master/ac

100 gal. @ 20 gals/acre = 5 acres

5 acres @ .5 gals WM/ac = 2.5 gals WM.

Yepp! You're right.

Ralph


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks guys that whole calibration thing had me nervous and it’s been a long time since math class. Wished I had paid attention more!


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

200 gal tank at 20 gallon per acre is enough to do 10 acres.

10 acres at 4 pints per acre is 40 pints

8 pints in a gallon so 40 pints is 5 gallon.

Yes the complex

conversions make check and recheck a good plan.

I think you need a few ask more voices on this forum before you start spraying.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

OOOPs, I missed it when you switched from a 200 gallon tank to a 100 gallon fill.

Yes...2.5 gallon per 100 gallon fill.

5 gallon for a full 200 ga. tank.


----------

